

Ask HN: Dev Team? Seeking Dev Team? (November 2013) - redspark

I imaging there are some of you out there like myself who are a step past freelancing and have a team to tackle entire projects or augmenting another team.<p>Please lead with either SEEKING PROJECTS or SEEKING TEAM, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
redspark
SEEKING PROJECTS - Distributed Remote Team

We have extensive experience implementing and teaching lean principles. We
primarily handle backend work, but have a designer and UX guy at our disposal.
We love analytics and customer feedback.

Email: bweber@spinuplabs.com skype: spinuplabs

